# LPGA match play, pick the 16th entry



## blue3715 (Aug 29, 2006)

LPGA opened up the 16th spot to a web vote, from today thru mid march.

I'd like to ask you all to go there and vote:

The Mojo 6 Tournament | HOME | Home Page

If you "don't care", can you please vote for Sandra Gal? (bottom left picture).

thanks,

brian


----------



## blue3715 (Aug 29, 2006)

If it helps, Sandra was in the "interesting" golf pic (left side of pic).

gal_grzebian_kim.jpg (image)


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Done mate how have you been? anyone that can be a good sport and be in that photo shoot gets a vote.


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

No doubt, she got my vote too.


----------



## blue3715 (Aug 29, 2006)

You can vote every day...


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Cajun said:


> No doubt, she got my vote too.


Me too, and I don't even care if she can play golf.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

lol nice one Rick.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

The course is about 40 minutes from where my son's farm is in the hills over Montego Bay. Since I have to be at a wedding in Kingston on the weekend, I'm hoping to fly into Montego Bay, stay with my son, go to the tournament and then go over to Kingston the next day with him and his wife. Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

have you played the course before Dennis?


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

No, it was built long after I left Jamaica and when I was in Montego Bay for my son's wedding in 2004, I hadn't planned any golf, so I wasn't even aware of it then. I was back through there in 2008, and saw a lot of new golf courses by the coast, but the development in Mobay is so extensive that I hardly recognize what I knew from what is new.

I really hope to get there for a couple days before our nephew's wedding. If we go down a couple days before the wedding, which is on a weekend, the timing would be perfect because the tournament is during the week. All I need is one day to see everything because the tournament is only going to be played over 6 holes.

One thing I want to do is introduce myself to Christina Kim. I follow her on Twitter and we've actually had the odd conversation or two. I told her I might be there and she said to come out to the range and yell to her, just not in her backswing. If you aren't on Twitter, it's fun to follow the various PGA and LPGA pros, plus I like to follow the astronauts. Christina is one who actually answers questions people tweet to her.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh that that she actually answer some question I have gone with the whole twitter thing. I would be good if the timing works out and you could get a round in. You'll have to let us know.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I don't think I'll be taking my clubs. I'm only going to stay a few days.


----------



## blue3715 (Aug 29, 2006)

please keep voting for Sandra. 5 days left!


----------

